# Restoring exterior trim



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I looking to bring back the exterior trim on my Mini, its a bit faded, with some stains or marks - not sure what they are, tried all sorts of cleaning and AG vinyl care, but after a couple of washes marks seem to re-appear ! 

After reading lots on here, I think I've got it down to 2 maybe 3 products that I should use, which are,
CarPro Dlux
Nanoflex trim rejuvenator
22 PLE trim restorer

Although 22 PLE is v expensive, (I feel) at around 56 quid for 30ml ! so its most likely gona be between the other 2.
Can these products also be used to seal & protect alloys ?

Whats the general consensus on these products ? or is there something better ?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nanolex trim rejuvenator and so easy to use last's easy 6 months. :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nanolex is just for trim. 

Dlux can be used on wheels and trim.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/nanolex-professional-paint-and-alloy-sealant-cat15.html

If I was thinking of a sealant for wheels


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

i have used both nanolex trim and dulux and tbh none really did it for me, they are very expensive for 30ml and are just trim protectors at the end of the day. 

I then used Orchard Speed seal and perfrection on my leon plastics and it put a lovely finish that lasted months. plus these products can be used on paint work under the bonnet and your side windows.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

You could even use ADS artdewheel :

http://www.detailparadise.com.au/showthread.php?10586-ArtDeShine-New-Year-New-Products!


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I used auto finesse revive last weekend. Amazing finish, really darkened up the greying trim on the scooby. Obviously can't comment on the longevity yet though.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Willows-dad said:


> I used auto finesse revive last weekend. Amazing finish, really darkened up the greying trim on the scooby. Obviously can't comment on the longevity yet though.


The very most you'd get is about 4/6 weeks whereas the nano coatings although more expensive have better durability :thumb:


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Rascal_69 said:


> Nanolex is just for trim.
> 
> Dlux can be used on wheels and trim.


I would like something that I can use on wheels too, as I do not have anything for wheels at the mo !
So even it something like Dlux costs more, if I can use it for more than 1 thing, then I could actually save money ratherv than having to buy 2 or more different products ! particularly if it is long lasting !!
I think its around 24 quid for Dlux. ?


----------



## Gadgetguy (Jan 20, 2013)

Never used it myself but did see a few people saying how good Gtechniq C4 Permanent Trim Restorer was and have been more than happy with other products i have from them. http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c4-permanent-trim-restorer/


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

C4 for me as well, as long as you make sure the trim is really clean before you apply it


----------



## J|M (May 11, 2011)

The C4 disapointed me personnaly. Awesome black trim after application I have to agree, but a couple of wash and the trim went greyish again. Plus with the 15ml i couldn't do all the exterior trims on my car.. (Front lip, grills, window trims..)


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I found with C4, and a great many other products, preparation is all, :doublesho as I've just posted on a similar thread a few moments ago, APC, followed by IPA, with a stiff brush "fingernail type" or similar then the C4 should help a lot with it's durability!!:thumb:

No "heat guns" were involved in the advise given here!! :lol:


----------



## M Raw (Mar 22, 2011)

The most useful thing I have ever used for restoring and getting black at it's best (gray too) is peanut oil. Yes the exact stuff you get in bottled in asda tesco etc. Only use a very tiny aount and wipe the plastic on your bumpers and running strips etc. It'san amazing difference and easily compares to ant product I have ever used, unless you want to spend pounds on various chemicals.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Would you get dogs and the like "licking" the oil off though?? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Think I'll try the hairdryer thing 1st before I buy anything else, was intending to try it yesterday, but rain stopped play, and it kinda drizzling just now - on for the day I'd say !


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

CarPlan Black Trim Wax 375ml,,,, beats them all... £4.99 Halfords


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

year said:


> CarPlan Black Trim Wax 375ml,,,, beats them all... £4.99 Halfords


It is fantastic stuff and so so cheap, the thing with C4 is if the trim does not return to black when wet it wont rejuvenate it. I think thats what they told me.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Put this on my 205 trim 2 years ago.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/plasti-care/m.html

Available in black and grey.

Still going strong.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

iPlod999 said:


> Put this on my 205 trim 2 years ago.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/plasti-care/m.html
> 
> ...


Think that's a dye - isn't it ?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

chefy said:


> Think that's a dye - isn't it ?


Yep.

Apply and gives you the colour back and then protect with product of your choice.

I currently have Exo v 2.


----------

